# سنه اولى تكييف



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله نبدا
الفكره فى الاساس فكره الحاضر الحاضر زيكو تكييف و بقالى فتره نفسى انها تبتدى و لما لقيت ان الموضوع لسه مبتداش قلت ازق انا الزقه دى عشان العجله تبتدى و حتى لو فشلت اول تجربه نقدر نتعلم منها للتجارب اللى جايه 
تنويه (لو زيكو بينظم لحاجه زى كده او اى حد و هينزل حاجه منظمه يبقى انا بعتذر انى بوظت الترتيب و بطلب منه انه يقول عشان نوقف المشاركات و ننتظر الموضوع المنظم لانه هيبقى اصلح و افيد للجميع)
المهم عشان المقدمه طولت الموضوع كان ببساطه اننا نبتدى سوا تنفيذ مشروع من الالف للياء من اول ما المالك يجيب لنا رسومات المعمارى لحد التسليم النهائى و الاختبارات شامل بقى حسابات الاحمال و التصميم المبداى و التصميم النهائى و اعداد جداول الكميات و المواصفات و طرح المناقصه و بعدها مرحله الشوب دراونج و و و و التنفيذ و التسليم و اعداد المستخلصات و خلافه لحد التسليم النهائى.
و يفضل الموضوع ده مرجع لاى حد بيبتدى 
ملحوظه مهمه جدا
فى حاله الخلاف فى وجهه النظر العلميه نرجو من الجميع احترام وجهه النظر الاخرى و النقاش فى الموضوع بصوره متحضره كمهندسين
ملحوظه اهم
يا ريت اى حد هيشترك يجدد النيه ان العمل يكون ابتغاء مرضاه الله و يحتسبه عند الله صدقه جاريه من باب علم ينتفع به و اللى هيشترك عشان يثبت لنا انه غزير العلم و انه الافضل يبقى بلاش اصلا يشترك معانا و الله الغنى عن علمه لاننا كلنا فى الموضوع ده هنتعلم من بعض و محدش فينا يقول انا خبرتى قليله و مش هفيد الناس بحاجه
اسال الله التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

الحلقه الاولى
حد يروح يا اخواننا يجيب المعمارى من المالك


----------



## الطموني (15 أبريل 2009)

انا خبرتي قليلة ومش حتنفعو مني بحاجة
بهزر معاك 
بارك الله فيك اخي زنيتي و شكرا الك على بدا هدا الموضوع القوي و ارجو ان اكون ممن يتحفو هدا المنتدى بالمشاركة يه و عدم التقصير لانه موضوع مهم
على بركة الله و احنا معك
بالفلسطيني على توكل امشي و لاتسأل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

*الرسم المعماري+تصميم التهويه+اختيار المخارج*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شكرا لك لانك بدأت في الموضوع -- وكلنا واحد -- مش مهم فكره مين ولا مين -- حتى لو اي شخص عنده شغل جاهز يشارك بيه هنا ومش لازم يعمل موضوع لوحده المهم المشاركه والبركه في الجماعه



والمعماري وتصميم الدكت واختيار المخارج كله موجود--لموقع --عباره عن مكتب تجاري يصلح للكثير من الاستخدامات ومكن بتغيير المسميات ان نعتبره منزل ولكن نعيد تصميم الدكت ان كان هناك تفاوت كبير في كميات الهواء والتي تؤثر على مقطع الدكت

والمطلوب شرح التصميم+تكمله اختيار وحده المناوله((ضمنيا المروحه)) او اختيار وحده dx المناسبه+عرض اي صور كتالوجات تم الاختيار منها على طريقه المهندس مصطفى الوكيل!!!!!!


(((المشروع في المرفقات))


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

انا عارف يا زيكو طبعا انها مش هتفرق معاك لان هدفك الاساسى (و كثير من الاعضاء) هو نشر العلم و مش مهم ينتشر بواسطه مين المهم ينتشر
بعد ازنك ليا فكره معينه فى طريقه عرض الموضوع و هى اننا نتعامل على ان اللى هيخش يقرا الموضوع ده هيكون حد لسه بيبتدى و مبيعرفش اى شئ (لانى انا لما ابتديت كده كنت بتمنى يكون فيه حاجه زى كده) لان مش كل الناس حظها كويس انها تلاقى مهندس خبره معاها فى الشغل يشرحلها
يعنى على سبيل المثال انا هدرج المعمارى ده http://ifile.it/xrfo4y6 و بعد ادراجه مطلوب من اللى الناس اننا بتحرك بالتصوير البطئ بمعنى اننا نبتدى اول حاجه بدراسه المعمارى و تقسيم الزونات (بعد معرفه ال design criteria المطلوبه لهذا المشروع) وو فى خلال التقسيم هيحصل طرح لافكار و استفسارات و خلاف و هنروح بعد كده لمرحله حساب الاحمال و اللى هنعوز فيه برنامج الهاب مثلا فنروح حاطين اللنك بتاع البرنامج هنا و فى مرحله معينه نحط لنكات الكتالوجات و لنكات مخارج الهواء و و و و يعنى نلم الليله هنا عشان فى اى وقت اى حد بيبتدى و عاوز يخش يعلم نفسه يقدر يعتبر الموضوع ده مرجع ليه
اذا وافقت على فكرتى يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى تقسيم الزونات للمعمارى الموجود و اذا ليك نقاش او تعديل او اقتراح يبقى اتفضل يا نجم المنتدى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اذا وافقت على فكرتى يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى تقسيم الزونات للمعمارى الموجود و اذا ليك نقاش او تعديل او اقتراح يبقى اتفضل يا نجم المنتدى


 
مفيش مشاكل على بركه الله








بس بلاش حكايه نجم المنتدى- كلنا بنتعلم هنا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

و أنا بإذن الله معاكم ....... بخبرتي القليلة ........ و ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد 

و نقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... توكلنا على الله ...


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

انا الصراحه سلامه الشوف-ممكن تسمي المناطق وتسمي اللوح


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

طب تحبوا الموضوع يتم ازاى 
كل واحد يشتغل و يعرض شغلوا و نتناقش و اللا واحد يتطوع انه هو اللى يعمل الموضوع و بعدين نناقشه معاه
انا عن نفسى اؤيد الحل التانى عشان هيوفر وقت 
معلش الشويه اللى فى الول هما اللى هيبقى فيهم التعثر عشان لسه بنتفق على الخطوط العريضه لشكل الموضوع 
ممكن لما نتفق نبقى نعمل الموضوع من جديد على نضيف


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

ابو عمو
مجولتش رايك ليه يا ابو جريبى


----------



## مهندس/علي (16 أبريل 2009)

هلا زنيتي يا اخي اسمك متعب فكرة حلوة قوي قوي وانا هبداء معاك بسؤال هل انت عايز تصميم وحسابات كمكتب استشار ام حسابات وتصميم كا مكتب مقاولات لان دة له طريق ودة له طريق وعلي فكرة الحل العملي هو رفع مشروع بحساباته ورسوماته وبعد كدا يدرس وتطرح الاسئله لان دة عايز حد متفرغ او لديه وقت وكمان كل مصمم ليه وجه نظر مختلفه ومحدش هيتفق في تصميم شي وبكدا هيكون عندنا تصاميم كتير 
فالحل الامثل وضع مشروع مصمم ويكون مشروع بسيط فيلا علي سبيل المثال او محل تجاري مثلا ويتم وضع شيت الاحمال وتصميم الدكت وكيفيه التصميم وانا ممكن ابدا بوضع مخطط مصمم بدكت عبارة عن single line وبعد كدا يتم حساب ال sizing للدكت وتقسيم كل زون وكمان ممكن اعملكو الحسابات با الشغل التجاري لاني في شركة مقاولات ومفيش وقت لعمل برنامج وحسابات والاتنين تقريبا بيطلعو زي بعض وكمان لازم تراعي المشروع هل chealer
or pack. Or split
علشان ما يكون في اختلافات


----------



## مهندس/علي (16 أبريل 2009)

ناسف غلط chilled water


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> هلا زنيتي يا اخي اسمك متعب فكرة حلوة قوي قوي وانا هبداء معاك بسؤال هل انت عايز تصميم وحسابات كمكتب استشار ام حسابات وتصميم كا مكتب مقاولات لان دة له طريق ودة له طريق كتبت فى توضيح الفكره اننا هنعملها من الالف للياء عشان اللى بيبتدى يبقى قدامه كل الحلول وعلي فكرة الحل العملي هو رفع مشروع بحساباته ورسوماته وبعد كدا يدرس وتطرح الاسئله لو على كده هتلاقى الكلام ده موجود فى النت كتير اوى لان دة عايز حد متفرغ او لديه وقت وكمان كل مصمم ليه وجه نظر مختلفه و ده عز الطلب عشان كلما زادت الافكار كلما اتسعت المدارك و منبقاش مقفولين على مدرسه فكريه واحده ومحدش هيتفق في تصميم شي وبكدا هيكون عندنا تصاميم كتير
> فالحل الامثل وضع مشروع مصمم ويكون مشروع بسيط فيلا علي سبيل المثال او محل تجاري مثلا ويتم وضع شيت الاحمال وتصميم الدكت وكيفيه التصميم وانا ممكن ابدا بوضع مخطط مصمم بدكت عبارة عن single line وبعد كدا يتم حساب ال sizing للدكت وتقسيم كل زون ازاى هقسم الزون بعد ما اكون عملت الدكت ايه الفايده بقى وكمان ممكن اعملكو الحسابات با الشغل التجاري ده مش مقبول فى موضوعنا عشان عاوزين نعلم الناس الشغل الصح و كفايه اللى بنشوفه من مهنسين شارع الستين لاني في شركة مقاولات ومفيش وقت لعمل برنامج وحسابات مفيش حاجه اسمها مفيش وقت لانك لو بتشتغل مع استشارى صح مش هيقبل منك اى حسابات غير لو معتمده و موثوق منها و بكالكولاشن شيت والاتنين تقريبا بيطلعو زي بعض ده فى حاله الفيلات و المحلات لكن فى المشاريع الحساسه مش ممكن نقول تقريبا لان كلمه تقريبا نفسها متنفعش يعنى متقدرش فى strille area تقول كده خالص فيبقى من الاول نعلم الناس تبتدى صح عشان تكمل صح وكمان لازم تراعي المشروع هل chealer
> or pack. Or split طبعا هنوضح و ده هيبان فى مرحله الهاب و هو اساسا بيكون بناءا على طلب المالك
> علشان ما يكون في اختلافات


عشان كده سميت الموضوع سنه اولى تكيف لان كل اللى يهمنى الناس اللى بتبتدى اول خطوه


----------



## ابو بيدو (16 أبريل 2009)

انا ان شاءالله منتظر اتعلم منكم
واحب اعرفكم
انا لدى مشاريع فنادق كاملة (نفذت بالمدينة المنورة)
وتحت امركم فى اى طلبات حسب نظام الموضوع


----------



## magdygamal_8 (16 أبريل 2009)

فكرة ممتازة جدا لعضو ممتاز 
توكل على الله 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام العقبي (16 أبريل 2009)

*شكروتقدير*

السلام عليكم
نشكر ونقدر كل هذه الجهود التي بذلت جراء ماانتج هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات التي افادتنا واختصرت لنا كثيرا من الوقت والجهد وندعوا من الله ان يوفق الجميع لما فيه فائده وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء والله الموفق .
اخوكم حسام العقبي .:31:


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (16 أبريل 2009)

كلام جامد كابتن باشمهندس زانتي وربنا يباركلك
والمهندس علي عايز يساعد برضه المهم ان الكل يستفيد لان صعب حد يلاقي حد ياخد بايده


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بسم الله نبدا





zanitty قال:


> الفكره فى الاساس فكره الحاضر الحاضر زيكو تكييف و بقالى فتره نفسى انها تبتدى و لما لقيت ان الموضوع لسه مبتداش قلت ازق انا الزقه دى عشان العجله تبتدى و حتى لو فشلت اول تجربه نقدر نتعلم منها للتجارب اللى جايه
> تنويه (لو زيكو بينظم لحاجه زى كده او اى حد و هينزل حاجه منظمه يبقى انا بعتذر انى بوظت الترتيب و بطلب منه انه يقول عشان نوقف المشاركات و ننتظر الموضوع المنظم لانه هيبقى اصلح و افيد للجميع)
> المهم عشان المقدمه طولت الموضوع كان ببساطه اننا نبتدى سوا تنفيذ مشروع من الالف للياء من اول ما المالك يجيب لنا رسومات المعمارى لحد التسليم النهائى و الاختبارات شامل بقى حسابات الاحمال و التصميم المبداى و التصميم النهائى و اعداد جداول الكميات و المواصفات و طرح المناقصه و بعدها مرحله الشوب دراونج و و و و التنفيذ و التسليم و اعداد المستخلصات و خلافه لحد التسليم النهائى.
> و يفضل الموضوع ده مرجع لاى حد بيبتدى
> ...


 
أنا رأيي نحط مبنى صغير
وأنا عندي مخطط زي هيك حلو وعلى قد حاله ومحسوبة أحماله حسب أبوظبي بالبلوك لود ومرسوم التصميم تبعه خط واحد بس عالبسيط جدا
يعني ممكن يكون مثال ممتاز

لأنو من أول مرة حيكون صعب جدا وضع مخطط كبير و كله يفتي فيه

والرأي الأخير لكم

بس الأحسن نتفق على كل الخطوات بعدين زنيتي يعمل موضوع تاني نبدأ فيه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 أبريل 2009)

> أنا رأيي نحط مبنى صغير
> وأنا عندي مخطط زي هيك حلو وعلى قد حاله ومحسوبة أحماله حسب أبوظبي بالبلوك لود ومرسوم التصميم تبعه خط واحد بس عالبسيط جدا
> يعني ممكن يكون مثال ممتاز
> 
> ...


 


يا الله شباب حدا يقول بسم الله ........... و نبتدي


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

فكرتك حلوه يا سوسو و هى تقريبا نفس المبدا اللى فى دماغى 
و المشروع اللى عندك ممكن نبتدى بيه بس يبقى زى ما انا بفكر 
خطوه خطوه يعنى منحطش المشروع كامل 
الاول تحط لنا المعمارى و بعدين نقسم عليها الزونات و بعدين نحسب لها الاحمال و بعدين نخش فى مرحله الرسم و بعدين نحسب الكميات و بعدين نحط المواصفات و بعدين نخش على مرحله الشوب دراوينج و بعدين ملاحظات التسليم
عاوز اعرف محمد ميكانيك مش معانا ليه


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

بـــــــــــســــــــــــــــــم اللــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

للتوضيح
المخخطات لمبنى خمس طوابق وكلها typical وسطح ومساقط

وهي فعلا هيك يعني مش محذوف منها شيء

ولوحابين ممكن أحطها يوم السبت "وممكن نختصر بهالطريقة الوقت تبع حساب الأحمال"


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

طب ما انا حاطط مخططات زى اللى انت بتقول عليها فى المشاركه رقم 5 ممكن نبتدى بيها و نختصر الوقت 
ايه رايك
بس الادوار مش تيبيكال
مطلوب بقى تقسيم الزونات فيها و دى اول خطوه


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

محمد ميكانيك شكله عايش بالخميس


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا حج سوس اتفقنا
السبت موعدنا و انت اللى هتغنى فى الحفله يا منعم 
عشان انا شايف ان انت اكتر واحد بتخش المنتدى من حيث الوقت فانت بقى اللى هتتابع الموضوع و انت اللى هتمشى الليله و انت اللى هتسوق يا معلم بس اوعى تلبسنا فى عامود بقى و اديك عرفت الفكره
الفكره الاساسيه هى انك بتتعامل مع طالب فى سنه اولى تكييف فلازم يفهم المنظومه خطوه بخطوه و بالتفصيل الممل
المنهج : اننا نعمل المشروع المثال و كانه جاى من عند المالك لحد ما نسلمه كامل و خلصان للمالك
و على الله التوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ابو عمو
> مجولتش رايك ليه يا ابو جريبى


 
معاكو طبعا و على بركة الله وربنا يعنينا على كل خير :20:


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

طب عاوز اقتراحاتك و افكارك يا محمد و رايك فى الطريقه اللى نمشى بيها الموضوع


----------



## sosodeep (17 أبريل 2009)

إنشاء الله بهل كم يوم بحط موضوع شرح تصميم الدكتات وهيك بصير عنا شرح نظري وافي عن خطوات التصميم وذلك حسب المواضيع إلي نزلت من فترة :

1- حساب الأحمال .
2- تصميم الأنابيب الجرء الأول و الثاني
3- شرح العمليات عالمخطط السايكرومتري

وأعتقد أنه من الناحية النظرية المواضيع شبه كافية كمقدمة لموضوع يلي إحنا فيه

يبقى الأمور التقنية وهاي مهمتكم أنتم لأنو أنا معلوماتي قليلة بهل أمور


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

بس برضه يا سوسو احنا مش هنبدا مباشره على المواضيع دى
هنوصل لها حسب ترتيبها فى خطوات العمل
افهمنى 
الموضوع فى دماغى انه يتعمل لشخص مشتغلش فى شركات تكييف قبل كده و نحسسه انه فى الشركه بنفس ترتيب خطوات اى مشروع جديد بيجى اى شركه
يعنى بالظبط كالاتى
اولا :- المشروع فى طور التصميم و المكتب الاستشارى للطرح على المقاولين
1- مرحله استلام المعمارى
2- مرحله الاعداد للتصميم
3- مرحله حساب الاحمال
4- مرحله رسم التصميم و اعداد المخططات (يتخللها اختيار المكونات من وحدات و مخارج هواء و خلافه)
5- مرحله حساب الكميات و اعداد جداول الكميات
6- مرحله اعداد المواصفات الفنيه للمكونات المستخدمه فى المشروع
ثانيا:- المشروع فى طور التنفيذ كمكتب مقاولات
1- مرحله استلام المخططات و جداول الكميات
2- مرحله دراسه المشروع
3- مرحله اعداد الدراسه الاوليه و حساب كميات الخامات التى سيتم استخدامها فى المشروع
4- مرحله تقديم العطاء بعد تسعير المشروع
5- مرحله البدء فى التنفيذ و التسليم المرحلى لما تم انجازه
6- كيفيه عمل المستخلصات الجاريه طبقا لما تم انجازه
7- مرحله انتهاء التنفيذ و التسليم الابتدائى و عمل المستخلص قبل الختامى
8- مرحله الصيانه فى فتره الضمان
9- مرحله التسليم النهائى و عمل المستخلص الختامى
و بكده يبقى بنقول لكل مهندس جديد اتفضل ادى السوق على طبق من دهب و كانك بقالك فتره شغال مع استشاريين و مقاولين و احنا كمان بنستفيد لان طبعا اغلبنا معملش كل المراحل دى و لكن عمل مراحل معينه فيها
يا ريت بقى لو استقرينا على الشكل العام ده نعمل بقى موضوع جديد و يبقى مرتب و منظم و الل هيعمله صاحب الفكره الاسى زيكو باشا و يبقى الموضوع مرتب لان كده الموضوع تاه و لو حد دخله جديد هيزهق على ما يلاقى نقطه البدايه
مطلوب من جميع الاعضاء بعد ازنهم ابداء رايهم و تعديلاتهم على الهيكل اللى انا مقترحه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخي زانيتي أنا حتى اليوم الملف مش راضي يتحمل معايا لاقيلي حل ...........:80:


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

انهو ملف يا خالدمش عارف بقى استنى لما نعمل المشاركه الجديده و نتفق ع الشكل النهائى للموضوع لانى عاوز الموضوع يبتدى منظم بس مش عارف الخطوط العريضه هتبقى ازاى و بعت لكل رجالتنا فى المنتدى عشان يقولوا رايهم و حد يبتدى بقى


----------



## sosodeep (17 أبريل 2009)

يا سيدي أهو كله برتقال


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أولاً : انا كنت أقصد المشاركة رقم 5 الملف اللي محطوط فيها مش راضي يتحمل معايا الصفحة بتفتح مش كاملة .

ثانياً : أنا معاك في كل كلمة قلتها لأني كمان عشت التجربة ........ و تعبت حتى تعلمت شوية و لسا كتير و ياما حنتعلم .

أخوك : خالد


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

طب يا خالد ليك اقتراحات على التصور اللى انا عملته


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بس برضه يا سوسو احنا مش هنبدا مباشره على المواضيع دى
> هنوصل لها حسب ترتيبها فى خطوات العمل
> افهمنى
> الموضوع فى دماغى انه يتعمل لشخص مشتغلش فى شركات تكييف قبل كده و نحسسه انه فى الشركه بنفس ترتيب خطوات اى مشروع جديد بيجى اى شركه
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يا زانيتي كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
حتى ترتيب هذه الخطوات يمكن اعتبارها جزءا هاما جدا للمهندس سنة اولى للتعرف عليها
اقتراحي ان يقوم احد الاخوة المتطوعين بالعمل من الالف الى الياء ثم يطرح المشروع للمناقشة لان الطبخة ان كثر طباخوها بتخرب.
كما اقترح ان تكون الرسومات على اوتوكاد 2004 ليتسنى للغلابى مطالعتها.


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله يا زانيتي كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
> حتى ترتيب هذه الخطوات يمكن اعتبارها جزءا هاما جدا للمهندس سنة اولى للتعرف عليها
> اقتراحي ان يقوم احد الاخوة المتطوعين بالعمل من الالف الى الياء ثم يطرح المشروع للمناقشة لان الطبخة ان كثر طباخوها بتخرب.
> كما اقترح ان تكون الرسومات على اوتوكاد 2004 ليتسنى للغلابى مطالعتها.


اولا يا جهاد شكرا على اهتمامك بانك ترد رد ايجابى ممكن يحرك الموضوع لقدام حتى لو كان نقد لكنه مقبول عشان هو اساسه التوجيه
و شكرا مره تانى لتفهمك يعنى ايه سنه اولى تكيف لان فيه ناس كتير اختلط عليها الامر و الهدف الاساسى من الموضوع
اقتراحك جميل جدا بس لو واحد بس هيعمل الموضوع بالكامل هيبقى حمل كبير عليه لان انت عارف اغلبنا وقته لا يسمح بعمل حاجه زى كده عشان الشغل بس ممكن حد ينزل حاجه موجوده اصلا قبل كده عنده
بالنسبه للرسومات انا اصلا الرسمه اللى حملتها عشان نبتدى عليها الدراسه كنت عاملها على 2004 عشان تناسب الجميع 
انا منتظر لو حد تانى عنده اقتراحات او توصيات او تصور ممكن يفيد الموضوع من الناس اللى انا بعت اخد رايها و بعد ذلك باذن الله هبدأ فعليا فى طرح الموضوع فى موضوع جديد و منفصل لانى زى ما قلت فى اول مشاركه ممكن التجربه دى لو فشلت نعتبرها اعداد لتجارب قادمه اكثر نجاحا باذن الله


----------



## mohamed mech (18 أبريل 2009)

مرفق طيه نماذج لمخططات او خطوات تنفيذ عمليات مقاولات التكييف

مخطط دراسة عمليات المقاولات

مخطط تنفيذ عمليات المقاولات

مخططات التنفيذ - الورشة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (18 أبريل 2009)

أنا معاك في كل كلمة قلتها بس انت كده محتاج تعاون كبير من المهندسين الموجودين معانا لانم محتاج مهندسين تصميم واستشاري ومهندسين تنفيذ في المواقع
احنا معاك ومعاك قلوبنا


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> مرفق طيه نماذج لمخططات او خطوات تنفيذ عمليات مقاولات التكييف
> 
> مخطط دراسة عمليات المقاولات
> 
> ...


اهو كده الكلام يا محمد يا عبد الرحيم اتاخرت اوى انت ع الموضوع ده بس ملحوقه انا كده اتطمنت على مستقبلى 
و الله يا اخى بحبك فى الله و بحترم دماغك جدا لانى شايف انك و الحمد لله و ما شاء الله مهندس شامل و من اكتر الناس فى المنتدى الماما باكتر من تخصص 
فانت فاهم تصميم و مقاولات و صيانه و تقريبا صعب ان حد يجمع التلاته عشان كده انت تستحق التميز فى اقل من 4 شهور منذ تسجيلك فى المنتدى
بجد ما شاء الله عليك و اوعى تظن ان ده مدح او ترد و تقول انك متستاهلش اللى انا قلته



مؤمن عاشور قال:


> أنا معاك في كل كلمة قلتها بس انت كده محتاج تعاون كبير من المهندسين الموجودين معانا لانم محتاج مهندسين تصميم واستشاري ومهندسين تنفيذ في المواقع
> احنا معاك ومعاك قلوبنا


 و الاخوه فى المنتدى يا مؤمن قدها و قدود باذن الله
انت استنى بس الموضوع يبتدى و اتفرج باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

ممحمد انا شفت ملفاتك
مش بقول لك يا ابنى انت هتبقى دعامه اساسيه فى الموضوع ده
على فكره مجلد 1 و 2 فيهم نفس الملف مكرر


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 أبريل 2009)

ماشي يا عم زنيتي فاهم من اول مرة ان الموضوع معناه سنه اولي تكييف والي الان محدش بداء:69: والمفروض انك تبدا يا معلم وتبدا المشروع:81:
1- مرحله استلام المعمارى
2- مرحله الاعداد للتصميم
3- مرحله حساب الاحمال
4- مرحله رسم التصميم و اعداد المخططات (يتخللها اختيار المكونات من وحدات و مخارج هواء و خلافه)زي ما انت كاتب:63:
وبعد المرحلة دي ما تخلص كل عضو يشوفها ويدرسها معاك ولو انا غلط يباشا يبقي الغلط مرفوع:15:


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

انت كده يا على صح الصح


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 أبريل 2009)

تعيش يا باشا سعيد اني عجبت سيادتك


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

كول عمرك عاجبنى يا على 
خصوصا لما بتفرق شعرك على جنب


----------



## alaa_84 (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام إسمحوا لى أن أبدأ معكم بالمعمارى هذا ويلا عاوزين نشد حيلنا شوية وعاوزين الموضوع يأخذ الجدية وأنا تحت أمركم فى أى شىء تحتاجوه فى هذا الموضوع لأنى الحمد لله إشتغلت فى المقاولات وفى التصميم.


http://asapload.com/218231


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 أبريل 2009)

*اقتراح شامل متكامل للموضوع*



zanitty قال:


> انهو ملف يا خالدمش عارف بقى استنى لما نعمل المشاركه الجديده و نتفق ع الشكل النهائى للموضوع لانى عاوز الموضوع يبتدى منظم بس مش عارف الخطوط العريضه هتبقى ازاى و بعت لكل رجالتنا فى المنتدى عشان يقولوا رايهم و حد يبتدى بقى



اخى زانيتى صاحب الموضوع اخوانى الكرام 
اولا باشكر اخى زانيتى على ثقته بى ومراسلتى لابداء الراى فيه
منذ ان بدا هذا الموضوع و فى دماغى فكرة جهنمية *هتفيدنا كلنا من اكبر واحد خبرة الى المبتدىء الكل هيشتغل مع بعض ذى الواقع تماما*ولكنها تعتمد فى المقام الاول على الجدية والتعاون والالتزام 
فهل تعطونى الفرصة لتوضيح الفكرة لكم وتصبروا على كى اوصل ما فى دماغى لكم
ثم بعد ذلك ارحب باراءكم


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 أبريل 2009)

*على فكرة انا بانتظر ردكم على كلامى ده*


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

اتفضـــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 أبريل 2009)

طيب أخي احنا مستنيين الطرح بتاعك ..........


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضـــــــــــــــــــــــــل


 
إتفضل مين ياعم إنتا بتتكلم وكإن الموضوع ليك لوحدك لأ يا حبيبي :83::78::73:

إحنا نعمل موضوع تاني ونصوت ونشوف أول ألف صوت ونقرر :81: هل نخلي الاخ الكريم يبدي رأيه ولا لأ

يا أما أنا حنسحب من الموضوع و حأخلي محمد مكانيك أو زيكو أو خالد العسيلي يعمل الموضوع بتاعك بإسمه ومش حنخليك تشارك

وياريت الفكرة هاي تتعمم على جميع خطوات الموضوع عشان الديمقراطية ولا حد حابب يحكي بالسياسة 

ومستعجلين ليش إحنا لسا معانا وقت كتير :32:


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

طب ايه رايك بقى ان انت بالذات مش هتلعب معانا
انا هاخد الكوره بتاعتى و اروح


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اولا يا جهاد شكرا على اهتمامك بانك ترد رد ايجابى ممكن يحرك الموضوع لقدام حتى لو كان نقد لكنه مقبول عشان هو اساسه التوجيه
> و شكرا مره تانى لتفهمك يعنى ايه سنه اولى تكيف لان فيه ناس كتير اختلط عليها الامر و الهدف الاساسى من الموضوع
> اقتراحك جميل جدا بس لو واحد بس هيعمل الموضوع بالكامل هيبقى حمل كبير عليه لان انت عارف اغلبنا وقته لا يسمح بعمل حاجه زى كده عشان الشغل بس ممكن حد ينزل حاجه موجوده اصلا قبل كده عنده
> بالنسبه للرسومات انا اصلا الرسمه اللى حملتها عشان نبتدى عليها الدراسه كنت عاملها على 2004 عشان تناسب الجميع
> انا منتظر لو حد تانى عنده اقتراحات او توصيات او تصور ممكن يفيد الموضوع من الناس اللى انا بعت اخد رايها و بعد ذلك باذن الله هبدأ فعليا فى طرح الموضوع فى موضوع جديد و منفصل لانى زى ما قلت فى اول مشاركه ممكن التجربه دى لو فشلت نعتبرها اعداد لتجارب قادمه اكثر نجاحا باذن الله


 تأكد يا زانتي يا حبيب المستضعفين في الارض اني لم اقصد النقد على الاطلاق وانما ابديت وجهة نظري من حيث ان المشروع يتم وضعه من قبل شخص واحد (متطوع) ومن ثم تتم مناقشته من قبل الاخوة.
على العكس تماما فانا اقدر فيك وفي الاخوة هذا النشاط والتفاني.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> إتفضل مين ياعم إنتا بتتكلم وكإن الموضوع ليك لوحدك لأ يا حبيبي :83::78::73:
> 
> إحنا نعمل موضوع تاني ونصوت ونشوف أول ألف صوت ونقرر :81: هل نخلي الاخ الكريم يبدي رأيه ولا لأ
> 
> ...


 اقترح اجتماع او مؤتمر في الدوحة


----------



## AtoZ (18 أبريل 2009)

:19::33:4 صفحات ولم يولد المشروع:79:--------------------- شكل الحاله صعبه:81:
الام والجنين في حاله حرجه؟؟؟
اذن فلنضحي بالطبيب علشان الاب يعيش:57:


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

atoz قال:


> :19::33:4 صفحات ولم يولد المشروع:79:--------------------- شكل الحاله صعبه:81:
> الام والجنين في حاله حرجه؟؟؟
> اذن فلنضحي بالطبيب علشان الاب يعيش:57:


لو سعادتك قريت المقدمه كويس كنت عرفت ان الموضوع ده عشان انضاج الفكره عشان لما بتعمل الموضوع ميبقاش غرفه شات روم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 أبريل 2009)

طيب هلق شو الفكرة اللي منركض وراها

خلاص المشاركة 29 بعتقد انو كافية جداً و منطقية بشكل كبير

في الوقت الحاضر بدنا نحدد المشروع اما بتاع زانيتي أو زيكو أو محمد أو سوسو ....... لأني المشاريع اللي عندي بصراحة متنفعش سنة اولى تكييف ...... لذلك انا بنتظر إقرار المشروع اللي حنبتدي نشتغل عليه ........

واذا كان الموضوع عسيراً جداً فأنا مع الأخ جهاد في اقتراحه : 

اجتماع على مستوى القمة او مؤتمر مصالحة في الدوحة


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

لا خلاص يا جهاد تمت بلوره الفكره الحمد لله زى ما انت قلت و اعتقد انها انسب شكل و المروع كمان موجود بس محتاج شويه اكون فاضى ارفعه ع النت و باذن الله هننزل موضوع جديد يبقى للدراسه فقط و مفيش شات باذن الله
بالكتير يوم الاتنين هتكون كل حاجه جاهزه باذن الكريم


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لو سعادتك قريت المقدمه كويس كنت عرفت ان الموضوع ده عشان انضاج الفكره عشان لما بتعمل الموضوع ميبقاش غرفه شات روم


 كمان لو حضرتك قريت كنت لقيت انه من تالت مشاركه و اللى بعدها زيكو و انا نزلنا معمارى و لما لقينا مفيش استجابه من الناس اللى بتتريق حبيت اشوف ايه اللى ممكن يكون معطل الناس بدل ما ينزل مشروع و محدش عارف الدنيا رايحه فين و جايه منين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 أبريل 2009)

ياريت طالما حددتوا طريقه العمل ان يكون المشروع مثلا

ربع دور في مبنى او نص دور وبعدين نعمل دور كامل وبعدين نعمل مبنى كامل لكن تقولي انك هتعمل مبنى كامل مره واحد000000000000 ولا هنتناقش ولا حد هيفهم حاجه والدنيا هتبقى مكركبه-----

يعني خد المبنى بتاعك دور بعد دور وليس مبنى متكامل ولو كان مكرر الادوار ناخدهم شقه شقه وبعدين في الاخر نجمعهم ويطلع مشروع كامل---- لكن مشروع كامل مره واحد دا صعب شويه وحتى يمكن منفهمش بعض بتكلم على اي غرفه او اي دور للاستفسار عن تصميم او حمل او كميه هواء لمكان -- يريت نبدأ بحاجه صغيره وتكون في الاصل جزء من حاجه اكبر---------- ومستنيك تعلق مشروعك على المشرحه علشان كلنا ماسكين مشارط ومستعدين نحلله ونقطعه علشان كلنا نفهم انت ازا ي صممته وهل كان في حل اوفر؟او اسرع؟او اسهل؟؟

بالتوفيق يابطل الابطال


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

و انا جتتى جاهزه للتشريح يا معلمى


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضـــــــــــــــــــــــــل



*اخوانى الاعزاء
انا هاطرح اقتراحى 
ورزقى على الله
اذا قبلتموه كان بها
وان لم تقبلوه فانسوه و لكم تحياتى وساعود ادراجى مع المنتظرين*

:78::78::78::78::78::78:

المطلوب مشاركة السادة الاتى ذكر تخصصاتهم على ان تتوفر لديهم الخبرات اللازمة للعمل من خلال ممارسة عملية ، واذا كان فيه مهندس له خبرة فى اكثر من وظيفة فعليه ان يختار الوظيفة التى يعطي فيها اكثر وذلك ليستفيد الجميع من خبرات الجميع 
اما بالنسبة للاخوة المبتديئين او من ليس لديهم خبرة بمجال التكييف فلهم ان يختاروا اى وظيفة من الوظائف الاتية فيما عدا الوظيفة الاولى حيث تتطلب اكبر خبرة وماينفعشى فيها مبتديئين

الوظيفة الاولى : ممثل مالك
العدد المطلوب للوظيفة : واحد او اثنين
الخبرات المطلوبة :مهندس ميكانيكا تكييف للعمل بمكتب استشارى كممثل مالك (عن اعمال التكييف)
مهام الوظيفة : سوف يمثل المتقدم لهذه الوظيفة اعلى جهة مسئولة بعد المالك لذلك فلابد ان يكون اكبرنا خبرة فى هذا المجال وسيقوم هو(وحده ) باختيار المشروع المطلوب تصميم وتنفيذ نظام التكييف له ، وممكن ان يكون هذا المشروع من عنده او يختاره من خلال ما يقدمه باقى الزملاء المشاركين بموضوعنا اليه من مشروعات (يعنى من يريد تقديم مشروع لتنفيذه يقدمه لهذا المهندس فقط) وهو بدوره يقدمه الى مكتب التصميم (كمخطط معمارى) لبدء اعمال التصميم
وله ان يتعامل مع اى جهة من الجهات الاخرى او ان يطلب منهم ما يشاء من طلبات اوتعديلات او اجتماعات(ممثل مالك بقى) وباقى مهمات ممثل المالك يوضحها لنا المتقدم لهذه الوظيفة من خلال خبرته .

الوظيفة الثانية : مهندس تصميم تكييف
العدد المطلوب لهذه الوظيفة : مهندس واحد او اكثر
الخبرات المطلوبة :مهندس ميكانيكا تكييف للعمل بمكتب استشارى خبرة بتصميم التكييف وكذلك خبرات مختلفة وحديثى التخرج 
مهام الوظيفة : استقبال مخططات المعمارى وعمل تصميم مناسب للمشروع وفى حالة احتياجه الى اى استفسارات عليه الرجوع الى ممثل المالك ، ويا ريت المهندسين المتقدمين لهذه الوظيفة يوضحوا لنا مهامهم من خلال خبراتهم العملية ليستفيد من لا يعرفها وانا اولهم

الوظيفة الثالثة : مهندس اشراف موقع
العدد المطلوب : مهندس او اكثر 
الخبرات المطلوبة : مهندس ميكانيكا تكييف لدى مكتب استشارى - كمهندس اشراف مقيم بالموقع
مهام الوظيفة :استلام و دراسة المخططات التصميمية و اعتماد مخططات الورشة المقدمة من المقاول بعد دراستها وعمل تعديلات على المخططات التصميمية طبقا لظروف التنفيذ اذا تطلب الامر وطلب اعادة حسابات الاحمال الحرارية وحسابات المراوح والمضخات والدكتات والمواسير من مهندس المقاول للتاكد منها قبل التنفيذ وكذلك متابعة تنفيذ الاعمال بالموقع واستلام الاختبارات المختلفة للاعمال واعتماد المواد ومراجعة المستخلصات والكميات .......وخلافه

الوظيفة الرابعة : مهندس تنفيذ موقع
العدد المطلوب : مهندس او اكثر 
الخبرات المطلوبة : مهندس ميكانيكا تكييف للعمل بشركة مقاولات - مقيم بالموقع
مهام الوظيفة :القيام بتنفيذ نظام التكييف طبقا للمخططات المعتمدة من الاستشارى وتقديم الحسابات وعمل مخططات الورشة وتقديم طلبات اعتماد المواد وطلبات الاستلام وخلافه للاستشارى وعلى المهندس المتقدم لهذه الوظيفة توضيح مهامه لنا بالضبط حتى يستفيد الجميع
*ملاحظات هامة:
اولا:
فى حالة زيادة عدد مهندسى الوظيفة عن واحد فعليهم باختيار احدهم (طبعا اكثرهم خبرة) ليكون المتحدث الرسمى عنهم امام الجهات الاخرى (يعنى هم يتناقشوا مع بعضهم فى امورهم وممثلهم يتكلم عن المجموعة) كالاتى:
ممثل مهندسى التصميم بالمشروع يسمى مهندس التصميم
ممثل مهندسى الاشراف بالمشروع يسمى مهندس الاشراف
ممثل مهندسى التنفيذ بالمشروع يسمى مهندس التنفيذ
ثانيا:
لكل مجموعة الحق ان تطلق على نفسها اسم افتراضى يعنى
مهندسى التصميم يتعاملوا على انهم من مكتب استشارى واحد ممكن يسموه اى اسم افتراضى لسهولة التعامل الرسمى مع الجهات الاخرى وكذلك مهنسى الاشراف ومهندسى التنفيذ(طبعا اسم شركة مقاولات)

ثالثا:
على مهنسين المجموعة الواحدة تقسيم العمل بينهم حتى يشارك الجميع وبالنسبة للمبتديئين فلهم ان ياخذوا الاعمال البسيطة حسب وجهة نظر مهندس المجموعة(المتحدث الرسمى عن المهندسين)*

الفكرة قابلة للتطوير والتعديل
هذا على قدر ما سمح لى به وقتى الضيق
مع تحياتى


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 أبريل 2009)

طبعا لسه فيه تفاصيل تانية
ساذكرها اذا وافق اخى زانيتى صاحب الموضوع 
والاخوة المشاركين على تنفيذ الفكرة


----------



## mohamed mech (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ممحمد انا شفت ملفاتك
> مش بقول لك يا ابنى انت هتبقى دعامه اساسيه فى الموضوع ده
> على فكره مجلد 1 و 2 فيهم نفس الملف مكرر


 
مهندسنى الغالى 

الملفات متشابهان من حيث الشكل و الحجم و الاختلاف فى المضمون

فالاول يتناول مرحلة دراسة العملية كمقاول بغرض التسعير

و الثانى خطوات تنفيذ عملية المقاولات من لحظة الترسية

و كم كنت اتمنى ان اضع واحد لعملية التصميم و الحمد لله انك طرحت هذا الموضوع لنعمل ذلك جميعا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 أبريل 2009)

هل ممكن ان تتوكل على الله وتضع جميع معلومات المشروع من حيث 
1- البلد
2-نوعية الجدران والسقف والدهانات
3- الشبابيك والأبواب ونوعيتها
4- نوعية الإضاءة والأجهزة الكهربائية الموجوده
5-مقطع في المبني
الخ من كل المعلومات التي يتم توفيرها لكي يبدأ التصميم والتفكير في الأنواع المختلفة التي يمكن تنفيذها


----------



## حسام محمد (18 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو يا ملوك التكييف بمنتدانا الرائع
اتكلنا ع الله


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو فكرتك جميله بس فيها عيب واحد
ان محدش فينا خبرته اعلى من حد كلنا الحمد لله بنتعلم من بعض
و على ذلك انا شايف اننا كلنا ممكن نقوم بنفس الدور المطلوب لكل وظيفه 
بس فكرتك جابت فى بالى حاجه 
قبل ما نبتدى اى مرحله نتفق مين اللى هيعملها او هيعملوها و بعد كده نفتح مثلا باب النقاش و النقد لمده يومين او 3 مثلا للاساله ثم ننتقل على الخطوه اللى بعدها
على فكره انا سعيد لانه برغم ان الموضوع طول بس حاسس انه بدا يبقى له شكل
و انا زى ما وعدت زيكو و خالد و باقى الاخوه باذن الله هبتدى الموضوع الجديد فى خلال ايام قليله ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> مهندسنى الغالى
> 
> الملفات متشابهان من حيث الشكل و الحجم و الاختلاف فى المضمون
> 
> ...


معلش يا حماده بقى العنب ع الجزر
اصلى فريتهم ع السريع
و انا واثق من اللى انت قلته اننا باى موضوع احنا نعمله اكيد هتتولد عندنا اساله و اجابات احنا نفسنا مكناش شايفينها
انت مختفى فين بقى من اول النهار قلقتنا عليك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

بعتقد انو الموضوع تبلورت أفكاره بشكل شبه كامل من خلال المشاركة 29 لحبيبنا زانيتي و كذلك ممكن الإستفادة من المشاركة 61 لأبو بيدو الغالي و كذلك ملاحظو الباشا زيكو بحيث تتقرر النقاط الأساسية ، و يصبح بالإمكان بدء المشروع .

و بانتظار الإتفاق على الشكل الأساسي للمشروع ( المخطط ) .


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> معلش يا حماده بقى العنب ع الجزر
> اصلى فريتهم ع السريع
> و انا واثق من اللى انت قلته اننا باى موضوع احنا نعمله اكيد هتتولد عندنا اساله و اجابات احنا نفسنا مكناش شايفينها
> انت مختفى فين بقى من اول النهار قلقتنا عليك



بيفصلو النت :33: فى المكتب لما الاقبال يزيد عليه
كنترول بقه
عاوزين يبعدونى عنكم 
بس ابدا انا منكم و بيكم
انا ابن الدائرة.
مرشحكم :7:
محمد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بيفصلو النت :33: فى المكتب لما الاقبال يزيد عليه
> كنترول بقه
> عاوزين يبعدونى عنكم
> بس ابدا انا منكم و بيكم
> ...



عندنا الحزب الوطني بيدي الناس فلوس علشان ترشح الراجل بتاعها
هتتدينت ايه حضره النائب محمد بيه شيلر ولا 3way valve


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> عندنا الحزب الوطني بيدي الناس فلوس علشان ترشح الراجل بتاعها
> هتتدينت ايه حضره النائب محمد بيه شيلر ولا 3way valve



هديكم وعود و عهود و كلام و كفايه عليكم كده


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

تم الانتقال الى سنه تانيه تكييف بواسطه مجهوداتكم و مشاركاتكم و اقتراحاتكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129622.html#post1062213


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> تم الانتقال الى سنه تانيه تكييف بواسطه مجهوداتكم و مشاركاتكم و اقتراحاتكم
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129622.html#post1062213


 
لتنويه بس أنا أول واحد حمل الملفات من سنة تانية :7:

ورديت هون مشان يضل موضوع السنة التانية نضيف :84:


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

و الله انت بنى ادم اجمل من الجميل يا سوس


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

:77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77:

بلش الشغل

و بتمنى من الشباب و متل ما قال حبيبنا أبو السوس انو مايكون في موضوع سنة تانية تكييف أي شات يعني بس شغل ومناقشة علمية و ذلك حفاظاً على طعم الموضوع .......


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

طب يا خالد لو عندك هاب 4.31 حطه بعد ازنك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

طيب أنا حرفعو للمكتبة و أقول للمشرف يفتح الموضوع الأساسي حتى نضيفو ........

لعيونك أحلى زانيتي


----------



## حسام محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

بتمنا من جميع الاخوة الموجودين يتعاملو بجدية مع الموضوع 
انا منتظر هذا الموضوع من اخواني من زمان ولحد الان لسا ماصار شيء جدي 
والف شكر للجميع سلفا


----------



## حسام محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

الى الاخ العزيز خالد 
نحن منتظرين بقية شرح برنامج الهاب بتمنى ع حضرتك ما تتأخر علينا 
كمان اذا سمحت لو يتوفر عندك شي مشروع عن التكييف ولو كان لغرفة واحدة بس يكون معمول ع الهاب 
والك كل احترامي وللجميع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

اخي حسام احنا بلشنا المشروع في سنة تانية تكييف 

و حنستعمل الهاب بشكل أساسي

دمت بود


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

*هذا الرد خاص بسنة تانية تكييف*

الله اكبر عليك يا زانيى يا ولدى
انا شايف مهارة فردية مسنودة بقوة ومتانة فى الاداء
فعلا انك لمتمكن*
بس لى ملحوظة صغيرة اوى اد السمسمة هاقولها لك هناك **
لانها خاصة بالشرح*:d


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

بس عجبتنى اوى انت لما بتقول خلاص هرد هناك عشان هنا ممنوع الردود
فكرتنى باللى قال لهم خلاص انا مش هتكلم
بصوا
انا مش بتكلم خالص
واخدين بالكم انا مبطل كلام اهه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله انت عسل
بالنسبه لرايك هناك انت عسل و انا من زمان عارف انى انسان مش منظم اصلا 
طب انا بقترح ان اى حد منظم و مرتب ياخد مشاركاتى و يعمل بيها موضوع جديد و ينظمه 
و انا هعمل المشاركات فى حته تانى و هو ينقلها
تحس ان الموضوع ده لف على حانوتيه البلد عشان يخرج للنور


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

يازانيتى ياحبيبى انت تقصد تقول مكان ثالث
كده الموضوع هايبقى متنتور فى كذا حته
وهانتشحطط من اولى الى تانية الى حته تالته
ما تكتبه انت يا باشا وخليها عليك 
عشان الموضوع يكون مصدره واحد
واذا فيه حد هايشرح حاجة معينة تانية معاك يشرحها بنفس النظام بتاعك
.
.
.
.
.
معلش هاروح اصلى المغرب بيقيموا الصلاة


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (22 أبريل 2009)

*عفوا اخي زناتي أنا مهندس حديث التخرج استفسرعن معنى كلمة((zone))
كما ان الرسم غير واضح*​


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم ذوقه قال:


> *عفوا اخي زناتي أنا مهندس حديث التخرج استفسرعن معنى كلمة((zone))*​
> 
> 
> 
> *كما ان الرسم غير واضح*​


اهلا بيك حبيبى
الزون ترجمتها منطقه 
و المقصود بيها الحيز اللى هنعمل له حساب الحمل بتاعه 
ايه اللى مش واضح فى الرسم (كل زون متهشر بلون مختلف) و لو فيه حاجه تانى مش مفهومه يا ريت تقول لى
و بما انك حديث التخرج (هل بجد استفدت حاجه و اللا فيه حاجه محتاجين نغيرها فى الاسلوب و اللا الموضوع كله مش فارق و مش مفيد) لان صعب حد عارف الموضوع يقدر يحكم هل هو مفيد و اللا لا
بالمناسبه
زانيتى مش زناتى


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

خد يا ابو بيدو
HVAC Engineering Cookbook.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95776651/983ebdec/HVAC_Engineering_Cookbook.html 
و ابقى اطلب طلباتك هنا بقى مش هناك يا نجم
جرب تخش الموضوع المثبت مكتبه التكيف هتلاقيه فيه شويه حلوين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129058.html


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو يا أخي خالد 
شفت الموضوع وان شا الله رح اتابع معكم 
الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

حسام محمد قال:


> يسلمو يا أخي خالد
> شفت الموضوع وان شا الله رح اتابع معكم
> الف شكر يا غالي


طب يهمنا نعرف رايك فى الموضوع و ايه هى نقاط الضعف و العجز و النقاط اللى محتاجه جهد اكتر


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

أخي الغالي zanitty
بالنسبة للموضوع أكثر من رائعوبيهم اي مهندس حابب يدخل بمجال التكييف لأنو خاصة هالموضوع عنا بسورية نوعا ما جديد 
بالنسبة الي شخصيا اشتغلت بمجال التدفئة المركزية وللأسف ضمن مجال عملي حاليا ما اشتغلت ولا مشروع تكييف كوني كنت بعيد لفترة عن موضوع التصميم 
وحاليا عم حاول بجهد شخصي ضئيل نوعا ما اني كون معاكم وان شاء الله منمشي بهالمجال خطوة بخطوة 
مافيني قيم نقاط العجز والضعف كون الموضوع جديد علي ( التكييف بشكل عام ) 
بس كونو ملوك التكييف كلها موجودة هون فأكيد رح يكون في ثمرة رائعة لهالجهد 
بالتوفيق


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يباركلك على اللي انت بتعمله --- رائع يا زوز


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

بجد يا زيكو انا مبسوط اوى ان الموضوع عجبكم و انكوا استوعبتوا اللى بيحصل
عرفت ليه فى الاول كنت بختلف مع اى اقتراح
عشان كنت نفسى الموضوع يمشى بالترتيب ده
بس خلى بالك هنخش بقى على مرحله الكلام ع السريع زى ما حصل فى فقره وحدات التبريد و الجريلات 
فى المرحله القادمه هيبقى الكلام بس بنوضح للناس المرحله دى عباره عن ايه لانها هتتكلم عن الشغل الميدانى و اللى هو اساسه الاحتكاك المادى بين المهندس و الشغل نفسه فمهما قلنا مش هنعرف نفيد المهندس كما لو انه فى الموقع بنفسه
زيكو 
بما ان الموضوع فكرتك يا ريت انت بقى تعمل موضوع تحط فيه الشرح اللى معمول بس يبقى مترتب زى ما حصل فى فايل الورد كده و يبقى الموضوع ده بجد من غير ردود يبقى عباره عن شرح فقط لا غير و كلنا بجد نلتزم باننا منعملش ردود
فيه حاجه جت فى بالى بالنسبه لموضوع الهاب اللى معطل كذا واحد
نزلوا الهاب 4.2 و اشتغلوا عليه انتوا الزون و سيبكوا من المثال لان اصلا الشرح فى موضوع تصميم الحمل كان كلام عام و مش محتاجين المثال فى حاجه 
لان و انتوا بتشتغلوا هتطلع اساله و استفسارات فنلحق نتعامل معاها قبل اللى بالى بالك ما يرجع


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (24 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
_هو ده الشغل بصحيح على بركة الله _
_ربنا يوفقكم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم _


----------



## ابو بيدو (25 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خد يا ابو بيدو
> hvac engineering cookbook.pdf
> http://www.4shared.com/file/95776651/983ebdec/hvac_engineering_cookbook.html
> و ابقى اطلب طلباتك هنا بقى مش هناك يا نجم
> ...



ياخود عدوينك يا حبيب قلبى يا غالى
ربنا ما يحرمنا من عطاياك
ولا من دخلتك عليا
يازانيتى يا بن حوا وادم:68:


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا عم ابو الباشا بيدو
الدعوه دى فكرتنى بمصر 
تسلم يا قمر 
رايك ايه فى سنه تانيه مقلتش يعنى رايك بعد ما خلصت


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (25 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز زانيتى هذا المجهود رائع ولكن عندي سؤلان:
الأول:هل ينفع العمل على الهاب 4.20 في مشروعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الثاني:هل هذا الشرح يضعنا على أول الطريق؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكراااااااا


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم ذوقه قال:


> أخي العزيز زانيتى هذا المجهود رائع ولكن عندي سؤلان:
> الأول:هل ينفع العمل على الهاب 4.20 في مشروعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن على اى نسخه لان الشرح مكنش على مثال معين الشرح كان شرح عام
> الثاني:هل هذا الشرح يضعنا على أول الطريق؟؟؟؟؟؟ منتظر اعرف ده منك لان مش انا اللى اقرر
> بس ان شاء الله اه
> وشكراااااااا


 
و ده ملخص الموضوع كامل http://ifile.it/jba4up6


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (25 أبريل 2009)

أخي زانيتى بارك الله فيك و لكن ما المقصود ب fcm؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

CFM (Cubic Feet per Minute) يعنى قدم مكعب لكل دقيقه و هى وحده معدل تدفق flow rate


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يزيدك كمان و كمان من نعيمو يازانيتي 

و ينفعك بالعلم و العمل و يقربك منو ........ يارب


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

امين يا رب
و اياكم يا خالد ان شاء الله


----------



## diab_awad (26 أبريل 2009)

لما تحتاجوا suppliers انا موجود وجاهز بالكتالوجات كمان


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

طب بقول ايه يا دياب 
ما تخش بالكتالوجات
بس الاول شوف موضوع زيكو اللى فيه كتالوجات يورك
بالمناسبه يا جماعه
دياب صديق شخصى شغال فى جونسون كنترولز جده
فضحتك


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (26 أبريل 2009)

فعلا الهندسه فن و متعه ووووووووووووووووو فرفشهههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

اخي دياب 
اسعفنا بالكتالوكات يا غالي 
وشكرا سلف


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

حسام الكتالوجات موجوده فى مشاركه زيكو 
و لو مش عاوز تدور ع المشاركه هتلاقي ليها رابط فى موضوع سنه تانيه فى اخر فقره فى الشرح بتاع اختيار وحدات التكيف
كتالوجات كارير و يورك و تراين 
و كمان فيها بلوكات اوتوكاد


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

لقيتون يا غالي 
ماقصرت والله 
ع راسي يا معلم


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

و الله وحشتنى اللهجه السوريه يا حسام
ليا ولد كان شغال معايا سورى حديث تخرج و كان زيك كده بتفكرنى بيه
بارك الله فيكما انتما الاثنان
هههههههههههه
ع راسى يا معلم فكرتنى بيه بجد


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

ع فكرة كمان انا كان معي بالشغل شباب مصريين 
وحبيت اللهجة تبعكون كتير 
إزيك يا حج كان كتير يقولولي ياها 
احلى ابو الزوز والله 
ع راسي يا معلم


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

ابو الزوز دى حقوق تاليف لزيكو
استازنه الاول عليها


----------



## اديب اديب (1 مايو 2009)

هيا نفتح وفقط لمهندسي الميكانيك
تعلم اللهجات العربيه من غير معلم
بس للامانه امزح معكم اانتم الاثنين السوري والمصري من باب 

بلادُ _المسلمين_ أوطاني ..... مِنَ الشَّامِ لِبغدانِ
ومن نَجدٍ إلى يمنِ ..... الى مِصرِ فتطوانِ
فلا حدٌّ يُباعِدُنا ..... ولا دينٌ يُفرقنا


----------



## diab_awad (22 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب بقول ايه يا دياب
> ما تخش بالكتالوجات
> بس الاول شوف موضوع زيكو اللى فيه كتالوجات يورك
> بالمناسبه يا جماعه
> ...


 اخخخخ أسقط في يدي يا ابو حميد 
عموما معلش يا جماعة ع لتأخير بس بجد كنت مشغول قوي 
انا هابدأ معاكم ان شاء الله 
:7:


----------



## zanitty (22 مايو 2009)

diab_awad قال:


> اخخخخ أسقط في يدي يا ابو حميد
> عموما معلش يا جماعة ع لتأخير بس بجد كنت مشغول قوي
> انا هابدأ معاكم ان شاء الله
> :7:


 ابتدى يا دياب و لا يهمك
ابتدى و انزل بكل اللى عندك


----------



## darkymoon (23 مايو 2009)

ربنا يوفق الجميع للخير
ويكتبه فى ميزان كل من يشارك
فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## نور محمد علي (30 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا عارف يا زيكو طبعا انها مش هتفرق معاك لان هدفك الاساسى (و كثير من الاعضاء) هو نشر العلم و مش مهم ينتشر بواسطه مين المهم ينتشر
> بعد ازنك ليا فكره معينه فى طريقه عرض الموضوع و هى اننا نتعامل على ان اللى هيخش يقرا الموضوع ده هيكون حد لسه بيبتدى و مبيعرفش اى شئ (لانى انا لما ابتديت كده كنت بتمنى يكون فيه حاجه زى كده) لان مش كل الناس حظها كويس انها تلاقى مهندس خبره معاها فى الشغل يشرحلها
> يعنى على سبيل المثال انا هدرج المعمارى ده http://ifile.it/xrfo4y6 و بعد ادراجه مطلوب من اللى الناس اننا بتحرك بالتصوير البطئ بمعنى اننا نبتدى اول حاجه بدراسه المعمارى و تقسيم الزونات (بعد معرفه ال design criteria المطلوبه لهذا المشروع) وو فى خلال التقسيم هيحصل طرح لافكار و استفسارات و خلاف و هنروح بعد كده لمرحله حساب الاحمال و اللى هنعوز فيه برنامج الهاب مثلا فنروح حاطين اللنك بتاع البرنامج هنا و فى مرحله معينه نحط لنكات الكتالوجات و لنكات مخارج الهواء و و و و يعنى نلم الليله هنا عشان فى اى وقت اى حد بيبتدى و عاوز يخش يعلم نفسه يقدر يعتبر الموضوع ده مرجع ليه
> اذا وافقت على فكرتى يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى تقسيم الزونات للمعمارى الموجود و اذا ليك نقاش او تعديل او اقتراح يبقى اتفضل يا نجم المنتدى


اخي الكريم الملف مش موجود ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## نور محمد علي (30 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا عارف يا زيكو طبعا انها مش هتفرق معاك لان هدفك الاساسى (و كثير من الاعضاء) هو نشر العلم و مش مهم ينتشر بواسطه مين المهم ينتشر
> بعد ازنك ليا فكره معينه فى طريقه عرض الموضوع و هى اننا نتعامل على ان اللى هيخش يقرا الموضوع ده هيكون حد لسه بيبتدى و مبيعرفش اى شئ (لانى انا لما ابتديت كده كنت بتمنى يكون فيه حاجه زى كده) لان مش كل الناس حظها كويس انها تلاقى مهندس خبره معاها فى الشغل يشرحلها
> يعنى على سبيل المثال انا هدرج المعمارى ده http://ifile.it/xrfo4y6 و بعد ادراجه مطلوب من اللى الناس اننا بتحرك بالتصوير البطئ بمعنى اننا نبتدى اول حاجه بدراسه المعمارى و تقسيم الزونات (بعد معرفه ال design criteria المطلوبه لهذا المشروع) وو فى خلال التقسيم هيحصل طرح لافكار و استفسارات و خلاف و هنروح بعد كده لمرحله حساب الاحمال و اللى هنعوز فيه برنامج الهاب مثلا فنروح حاطين اللنك بتاع البرنامج هنا و فى مرحله معينه نحط لنكات الكتالوجات و لنكات مخارج الهواء و و و و يعنى نلم الليله هنا عشان فى اى وقت اى حد بيبتدى و عاوز يخش يعلم نفسه يقدر يعتبر الموضوع ده مرجع ليه
> اذا وافقت على فكرتى يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى تقسيم الزونات للمعمارى الموجود و اذا ليك نقاش او تعديل او اقتراح يبقى اتفضل يا نجم المنتدى


اخي الكريم الملف مش موجود ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى وجزاك الله كل خير وكمان الاخ زيناتي


----------



## نور محمد علي (30 مايو 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> أنا رأيي نحط مبنى صغير
> وأنا عندي مخطط زي هيك حلو وعلى قد حاله ومحسوبة أحماله حسب أبوظبي بالبلوك لود ومرسوم التصميم تبعه خط واحد بس عالبسيط جدا
> يعني ممكن يكون مثال ممتاز
> 
> ...


ياريت والله المبنى بكون احسن وجزاك الله انت وكل الاخوة يلي بترفعو راية الاسلام عاليا الله يحميكم


----------



## م شهاب (11 يونيو 2009)

انا معاكم بالفكرة الرائعة 
وعلى بركة الله نسير


----------



## م شهاب (11 يونيو 2009)

اخ زانتي يا ريت بعد اذنك تحط معطيلت البناء مثل عوامل انتقال الحرارة للبناء (جدران +نوافذ+ سطح ) على شان نتفق من البداية وما نترك اي مجال للاجتهاد الشخصي 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## firasqurany (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مهندس حديث التخرج وسانتقل الى سنة ثانية الان وبعد الانتهاء سابدي مدى استفادتي


ولكم جزيل الشكر يا ملوك التكييف


----------

